# Dog killing other animals



## Pyrros

Wireless collars aren't 100% effective and that won't stop the other animals - chickens etc - from coming up TO the house. Chickens aren't the brightest animals. Honestly if she's been killing things this long she's probably not going to stop. You might look into rehoming her rather than putting her down though, just to a home that doesn't have any other small animals or access to them.


----------



## squirrelfood

I have to agree with your parents. Sorry.


----------



## Zexious

Does she show any aggression towards humans? If no, then consider rehoming her (with a fee, of course) to someone who doesn't have any pets, and with no plans to get any.


----------



## DancingArabian

Or don't let her roam off leash and keep her muzzled. She won't stop killing things now that she's used to it. Might be best to rehome her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood

She is fine to us but we don't have many people at the house so she doesn't meet many people. Maybe ten to twenty people come out every year but usually the same people. I don't know how well she would do with other people..

It's hard to think about putting her down as she's healthy and young. I put down my first puppy a year after I got him because he was being paralyzed in the back end. And that was hard enough.


----------



## Sharpie

There is little to no reason to kill a dog that is going after small prey (unless there are other aggression or health issues of course). If she gets along well with dogs and humans, see about getting in touch with a breed rescue- they may be able to hook her up with a new home and family. A dog like yours will do well in most non-farm homes! Not a good match as a farm dog, obviously, but it's easy enough to find a no-cats-no-chickens house-dog home in most towns and cities for a nice purebred, especially if she is healthy and friendly otherwise.


----------



## squirrelfood

Zexious said:


> Does she show any aggression towards humans? If no, then consider rehoming her (with a fee, of course) to someone who doesn't have any pets, and with no plans to get any.


And if the neighbors have pets or chickens?


----------



## Speed Racer

The dog is dangerous to smaller animals. Unless she can be completely confined, such as behind a secure fence, she will continue to kill.

I don't let my dogs roam even though I'm out in the country. The animal has proven to you that she will kill if given the opportunity, so your only options are euthing or lifetime confinement. 

I'd never give an animal away who had such a high prey drive. All it takes is a neighbor's smaller pet to wander over and get mauled, for the new owners to be slapped with a lawsuit for knowingly harboring a dog that kills.


----------



## churumbeque

Confine or muzzle. Regardless of where you live dogs shouldn't be roaming.
Don't you feel bad for the cats?
I have no ides but would removing the fangs keep it from killing small animals?


----------



## KsKatt

I doubt she's killing the deer, just picking up pieces left by hunters, or packs of coyotes. You need to worm her for tapeworms, the deer and wild animals will infect her every time.
You said you don't have neighbors for miles, yet she has brought home chickens? That is some serious roaming and will get her shot by whatever "neighbor" she is taking those chickens from! Letting her do that is extremely rude and getting shot either kills her right off or has her wounded and suffering. If she's wandering that far, she could end up suffering for quite a while, not being able to make it home. 
And really, her killing your cats doesn't bother you??:-(
With all that in mind, if you actually care about this dog you will either confine her in a kennel or in the house and have her on a leash when out; or you will rehome her. I like the idea of going through a rescue, they would have the best chance of finding her the right home.
If you did end up euthanizing her, it would be better than getting shot.


----------



## SullysRider

I don't know if I would be comfortable rehoming. With this type of dog all it would take is one time and they will have killed another animal. I wouldn't put it past this dog to kill a small fluffy dog either. I couldn't with a good conscience rehome this dog, because if it killed someone's pet or other dog I know I could have prevented it. You can't keep a dog isolated for the rest of it's life, it's just not physically possibly. It is going to come into contact with a small animal or another dog at some point.


----------



## Zexious

squirrelfood--That sounds irrelevant...? It is an owner's responsibility to keep their animals on their own property, and away from the animals of others. 
I've owned a dog that was aggressive towards other dogs... Which was fine, because she was always in the yard, in the house, or on a leash. 

Sullys--I know this comment wasn't directed at me, but I figured I'd reply none the less  She should definitely rehome to someone who doesn't have any other animals, with no plans to get any. There are lots of people/families who are happy with just one animal.


----------



## HarleyWood

I'm not a cat person at all. They weren't my cats, they were the cants that would pick on mine. I felt bad but I dislike cat there is only one cat in the world I like and she lives in my barn in our hay.there is a farm that is a mile down the rode and they both went over to it. The guy pretty much thanked us because he got too many chickens. And that's the only thing on the he property.


----------



## Sharpie

SullysRider said:


> I don't know if I would be comfortable rehoming. With this type of dog all it would take is one time and they will have killed another animal. I wouldn't put it past this dog to kill a small fluffy dog either. I couldn't with a good conscience rehome this dog, because if it killed someone's pet or other dog I know I could have prevented it. You can't keep a dog isolated for the rest of it's life, it's just not physically possibly. It is going to come into contact with a small animal or another dog at some point.


Working in rescue as I have for years, I can tell you that dogs that are dangerous to small animals and occasionally even other dogs are not considered a liability for rehoming. ANY human aggression (provoked or not) is, but inter-animal issues are a very common thing and regularly dealt with by most reputable breed rescues, especially those for large, strong-willed breeds. They know the issues, they know the solutions, and they have a huge network of people who know how to manage dogs that don't 'get along with everything.' In fact, getting a dog that did get along with everything into rescue was a bit unusual. 

Both of my dogs would happily catch and kill cats and squirrels outside, and one is also dog-aggressive, yet they live peaceably with my housecats and all dogs that I choose to introduce them to from pugs to huskies. Obviously these dogs can NEVER be allowed to roam loose, but you don't need to socially isolate them at all. You just need to keep them on a leash when out and in the house or in a well fenced yard when unsupervised. Most importantly you need to train them to behave politely in company. There is a rare dog that is irredeemably aggressive, but over 90% of the confirmed cat/chicken/squirrel/rabbit/guinea pig/bird killers I worked with and placed went on to live happy lives with happy owners. One of them actually became a police dog, which was really cool.

That is not to say you're wrong- it is a very personal decision on what you would be able to feel okay with and sleep at night after. Everyone has to do what they feel is best, and there is a risk they might go back to their old ways, especially if the new owner is not competent. Just like a bucker or kicking horse- they need strong, smart people who will maintain the right environment and discipline.


----------



## SullysRider

Sharpie said:


> Working in rescue as I have for years, I can tell you that dogs that are dangerous to small animals and occasionally even other dogs are not considered a liability for rehoming. ANY human aggression (provoked or not) is, but inter-animal issues are a very common thing and regularly dealt with by most reputable breed rescues, especially those for large, strong-willed breeds. They know the issues, they know the solutions, and they have a huge network of people who know how to manage dogs that don't 'get along with everything.' In fact, getting a dog that did get along with everything into rescue was a bit unusual.
> 
> Both of my dogs would happily catch and kill cats and squirrels outside, and one is also dog-aggressive, yet they live peaceably with my housecats and all dogs that I choose to introduce them to from pugs to huskies. Obviously these dogs can NEVER be allowed to roam loose, but you don't need to socially isolate them at all. You just need to keep them on a leash when out and in the house or in a well fenced yard when unsupervised. Most importantly you need to train them to behave politely in company. There is a rare dog that is irredeemably aggressive, but over 90% of the confirmed cat/chicken/squirrel/rabbit/guinea pig/bird killers I worked with and placed went on to live happy lives with happy owners. One of them actually became a police dog, which was really cool.
> 
> That is not to say you're wrong- it is a very personal decision on what you would be able to feel okay with and sleep at night after. Everyone has to do what they feel is best, and there is a risk they might go back to their old ways, especially if the new owner is not competent. Just like a bucker or kicking horse- they need strong, smart people who will maintain the right environment and discipline.


I have worked in rescue for 12+ years, and I rehab problem dogs for the rescues I do deal with, but thank you for taking a demeaning tone. I have worked with and helped rehome dogs like this. And I did it. No dogs that I've worked with have had any future problems. But I've seen several instances with other dogs where they went on to kill again. One even killed a long haired Chihuahua and a Yorkie. It takes a lot of work and a special home to rehome these dogs, and the amount of dogs that need it much outnumber the homes available to them.


----------



## Sharpie

SullysRider said:


> ... thank you for taking a demeaning tone. I have worked with and helped rehome dogs like this...


My apologies- I really did not intend to be demeaning at all. Tone vs the internet and all that. I really do agree that euthanasia is a valid consideration and I would not blame anyone for going down that route, just like with any potentially dangerous habit (bucking, kicking, rearing, etc in a horse would rank equal in my mind) But for MY OWN part, I would not euthanize this dog without attempting to retrain and rehome first, nor would I, personally, recommend anyone else do so. Neither would I condemn them for it either. To my mind, it's just a bit of a big jump for something that might not need so final a solution. Now, if the dog had other issues the OP had shared, I might be quicker to go there.


----------



## Yogiwick

And when she decides the cat you like is next? She doesn't know or care.

Euthanasia is valid.. She's also a young active dog. Make sure she gets plenty of positive exercise. Are you home with her a lot? My GSD follows me like a shadow and wouldn't know what to do without his people around.

Until you figure out what to do you need to keep her near the house muzzled and contained.

I would NOT "rehome" a dog like this. Wayy too much risk. I would recommend contacting a breed rescue, they will be able to find a suitable home and will also be able to do regular house checks etc. Someone going to a breed rescue is not only going to need to be approved, but it's also quite likely they are experienced with the breed and with potential issues.

I know it's hard but you need to be practical. And do you really want a dog that kills things? I would be horrified if a dog of mine came home with dead animals regularly, especially cats! If she's going over to the neighbors and killing animals that puts both her and you in hot water. The neighor could easily file a complaint and the dog could be seized and then euthanized. Is that really what you want?

Either way you cannot keep this dog, unless you are willing to keep her confined/supervised and muzzled for the rest of her life and have no small animals. And I'm sorry but to be blunt, that is no life for a young healthy dog, let alone a GSD.

If you live with your parents they have every right to say she can't stay there, and it sounds like they are at that point and just being nice for your sake.


----------



## KsKatt

You got very lucky that the neighbor your dog was killing chickens was alright with it. That is highly unusual, in my experience, and I'm 56 been in the country for 35 of those years. I have yet to meet a person that would allow that!:shock:
As a matter of fact you'd better check the laws in your area. Here, if a dog kills or maims someone's animals(s) you are liable for up to three times the value of that animal. Chickens, goats, pigs, calves.....
I repeat, if you care about that dog you will start looking for rescues. It would be incredibly selfish to put her at the risk she's in.
Not to forget about things like Rabies and other diseases. I don't care if she is vaccinated. That helps but is NOT 100%.


----------



## squirrelfood

Zexious said:


> squirrelfood--That sounds irrelevant...? It is an owner's responsibility to keep their animals on their own property, and away from the animals of others.
> I've owned a dog that was aggressive towards other dogs... Which was fine, because she was always in the yard, in the house, or on a leash.
> 
> Sullys--I know this comment wasn't directed at me, but I figured I'd reply none the less  She should definitely rehome to someone who doesn't have any other animals, with no plans to get any. There are lots of people/families who are happy with just one animal.


Yes. It is. And I do. A great many people DON'T, so it IS quite relevant. I have shot some of those dogs that weren't kept home.


----------



## SueC

We had another thread about this recently:

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/neighbors-dogs-killed-our-llama-399833/

All dogs are carnivores, and need to be treated as such. No dog over the size of a rat should be left to roam unsupervised. The dog needs to be securely confined or leashed when you aren't working with him - and you need to work with him for several hours a day to keep him happy as he is a working breed. If you don't have time for that, re-home him to a suitable home aware of and ready to deal with the problems you've had. No necessity for euthanasia.


----------



## SullysRider

Sharpie said:


> My apologies- I really did not intend to be demeaning at all. Tone vs the internet and all that. I really do agree that euthanasia is a valid consideration and I would not blame anyone for going down that route, just like with any potentially dangerous habit (bucking, kicking, rearing, etc in a horse would rank equal in my mind) But for MY OWN part, I would not euthanize this dog without attempting to retrain and rehome first, nor would I, personally, recommend anyone else do so. Neither would I condemn them for it either. To my mind, it's just a bit of a big jump for something that might not need so final a solution. Now, if the dog had other issues the OP had shared, I might be quicker to go there.


If there was more competent owners like you I would have no problem saying go ahead and rehome. But the average dog owner would not know how to handle this dog correctly. Of course it is a personal decision not to take the risk, so the OP must decide what she wants to do and is personally ok with.


----------



## Zexious

Squirrelfood--So, you think that because a certain percentage of owners are unable to keep their animals on their own property (a very simple task), the animal should be euthanized?

EDIT--Also, Sullys... You say that this animal has really serious vices, and I'd agree with you. But, OP has said the dog is not at all aggressive toward people. So would this situation not be remedied, like I suggested earlier, by rehoming her somewhere to people who have no plans to get another animal?


----------



## KsKatt

I vote for searching for a rescue that has been around awhile, a rescue that has the best chance to find that home and/or rehab.


----------



## SueC

SullysRider said:


> If there was more competent owners like you I would have no problem saying go ahead and rehome. But the average dog owner would not know how to handle this dog correctly. Of course it is a personal decision not to take the risk, so the OP must decide what she wants to do and is personally ok with.


SR, I was just thinking you may be interested in what's going on in dog adoption in Australia. The RSPCA and some other shelters have on the whole stopped dealing with easily bored, high-exercise requirement working breeds, and are transferring them to special re-homing centres for working dogs. We got our Kelpie cross from such a centre a year ago and were very impressed with their set-up. They operate out of a farm and try their rescues on all manner of other animals - other dogs, cats, chicken, cattle, sheep and donkeys - and have individual dogs' behaviour around them on their database, and it plays a role in how they match up dogs and new owners, kind of like a dating agency. ;-) Basically, although with special care you can keep breeds like that happy in suburban homes, they are generally more suited to farms where they will actually be working with animals. Dogs like that go around the twist if they don't get enough exercise and teamwork (but not usually irreversibly). By the way, do you ever see Australian Kelpies in the US?


----------



## QtrBel

I have a friend in Tx that has a pair of kelpies and a pair of border collies. She uses the kelpies on her goats and the border collies on the cattle. It sounds like they have a great system set up. We have one of our Pyrenees mixes because she couldn't cope in a small suburban yard with limited time on a leash. We've had her for several months and the mix personality is dominant. She is leash only when the chickens are loose and their time out is now more limited. She is supervised off leash and does not leave the property. Likely this will be for the way it is for her lifetime. With as focused as she is there is no doubt she'd kill any other small animal she caught.


----------



## SullysRider

Zexious said:


> Squirrelfood--So, you think that because a certain percentage of owners are unable to keep their animals on their own property (a very simple task), the animal should be euthanized?
> 
> EDIT--Also, Sullys... You say that this animal has really serious vices, and I'd agree with you. But, OP has said the dog is not at all aggressive toward people. So would this situation not be remedied, like I suggested earlier, by rehoming her somewhere to people who have no plans to get another animal?


The only problem with that is that the owner would still have to work with the animal on this. Even if you rehome to a home where there is no other animals it is impossible to keep the dog away from other animals it's whole life. What if a family member wants to come over but can only do so if there small dog comes because they can't find a sitter? What if the dog is in the backyard and a cat decides to go back there and doesn't make it back over the fence fast enough? What if a neighbor's chicken wanders into the backyard (they will go over fences). That's why I say this dog needs a competent owner who knows how to deal with this. There is no feasible way to keep a dog from other animals. Something will happen.


----------



## Corporal

You have already trained her to wander and then hunt and kill prey. My dog, "Rose" kills rabbits but it's on our property. She is 1/2 Husky, and I read that Husky's will kill cats is they are not raised to see them as part of the pack. We got her at 8 weeks old and raised her with the cats. I had a bad experience with a shelter GS that was 6 mo when I took him home (on a Friday--DON'T EVER DO THIS!!!). He loved people but tried to kill two of my cats, and attacked my horse, "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) IN HIS STALL!!
He got crated and taken back to the shelter on Monday. This young dog has been ruined, and you have ruined yours through neglect. We lost 6 cats in 2013, and we thought it was bc of coyotes. One was bc of a neighbor's dog. I should have gotten up at 5am and let our 12 yo female cat, "Favorite". I found her two front legs strewn about later the same morning. Coyotes, or the dead Bobcat that somebody found in a building up the street, would have carried off the carcass and we would have had nothing left. There was a neighbor's dog who was wandering. This was becoming an everyday occurance and my dog, "Pyg" was alerting me--she doesn't warm up quickly to other dogs. The day after I found parts of my sweet cat, I never saw this dog again. Presumably he took home the rest of my cat. DH said if he ever saw this dog on our 5 acres again, the dog would take home a .22 in his back side. Another person might decide to put a .38 in that dog's head. Such could be the outcome for you. 
Dogs can wander much further from home than you think. If your dog kills somebody's cat or somebody's small dog, they're gonna be Very Angry. If they catch wind that YOUR dog has a bad habit of wandering and hunting, they'll be at your door.


----------



## SullysRider

SueC said:


> SR, I was just thinking you may be interested in what's going on in dog adoption in Australia. The RSPCA and some other shelters have on the whole stopped dealing with easily bored, high-exercise requirement working breeds, and are transferring them to special re-homing centres for working dogs. We got our Kelpie cross from such a centre a year ago and were very impressed with their set-up. They operate out of a farm and try their rescues on all manner of other animals - other dogs, cats, chicken, cattle, sheep and donkeys - and have individual dogs' behaviour around them on their database, and it plays a role in how they match up dogs and new owners, kind of like a dating agency. ;-) Basically, although with special care you can keep breeds like that happy in suburban homes, they are generally more suited to farms where they will actually be working with animals. Dogs like that go around the twist if they don't get enough exercise and teamwork (but not usually irreversibly). By the way, do you ever see Australian Kelpies in the US?


I wish we had more rescues like that, we do have breed specific rescues, but none set up quite so nice as that. I live near the HSPCA which is a huge rescue operation. And they do some screening but not quite enough to keep dogs from getting returned a lot. The breed specific rescues I work with work off of foster homes. So breed lovers who have one themselves will open their homes to another dog until the dog can be placed. I have/train hunting dogs and I could not imagine having one and not doing what it is bred to do and not letting them get their energy out. They turn destructive and uncontrollable quickly that way. And I personally have seen Kelpies, farmer and rancher friends of mine have some. They're definitely not a dog you would want to have if you didn't have a place/job to get their energy needs and drive met.


----------



## Zexious

Sullys--Maybe that is true in a rural setting, but such incidents are not nearly as common elsewhere. That's not to say the ideal situation wouldn't be with someone who can get to the root of this issue, and potentially cure it indefinitely; that would be great.

But the instances you gave really don't apply to other living situations. There are no chickens in many suburbs or urban areas--they are against the zoning ordinances. Stray cats aren't really an issue either (at least, not where I live). I see maybe one a month, and they would be in far more danger of getting snatched up by an owl or a coyote than being dumb enough to wander into the backyard of a snarling dog. 
Finally, if someone with a small dog wants to visit... the answer would have to be no for the safety of the dog xD I always thought bringing animals to someone else's home was rude, personally... 

I'm just saying. There are other options. It's not as impossible as everyone seems to think.


----------



## Corporal

Where I live it's $40 each to register my two spayed dogs. There are other places where they understand that you should supercharge the owners of whole dogs and undercharge those who spay and neuter bc they don't add to the dog and cat overpopulation. Here is one example:
http://www.cityofnewhaven.com/Police/e_forms/anlicensingshel.pdf
Where the fees are low for spayed and neutered animals, the shelters are practically empty. Where they gouge you, there are daily/weekly euthanizations.


----------



## squirrelfood

Well, goodie. I vote we send all such dogs to you, Zex. :smile:


----------



## Zexious

^Ha, seriously? xD If you want to round them up yourself, squirrelfood, go right ahead. 

The only time I've ever heard of someone saying something so childish and ridiculous is in regards to slaughter, where people vehemently oppose it, and don't offer any other options.
This is not a case like that. At all. We are not dealing with over population. We are not dealing with a situation of neglect. We are not dealing with an animal that is dangerous to humans. We are not dealing with an animal that has some hindrance to its appeal (IE-crippled, elderly, unfriendly, etcetera)
We are dealing with an isolated incident, involving a loved and well cared for (at least, that's the notion I get from OP's posts) that shows aggression toward other animals. I think it's a little ridiculous to say there is no place for this dog anywhere in the world, and that it's best option is euthanasia. Especially when you consider what a popular breed GSDs are.


----------



## Yogiwick

Well I don't argue the dog is loved and most likely physically cared for the dog is not well cared for in my opinion because the owner has not taken steps to prevent/stop this.


----------



## jaydee

I can only see this solved in one of two ways - either you (or a new owner) contain the dog inside a secure fence for the rest of its life - other than when its under your control or you have it euthanized
Property owners in your area that have animals/poultry would (I assume) have the right to shoot it if they caught it chasing/killing their livestock, that's not something you want to happen.


----------



## KsKatt

HarleyWood is not a child, she got this dog after losing her dog of 16 years, but she is probably overwhelmed by these responses. 

HarleyWood, please come back and tell us what you are thinking. No matter what individual opinions are, I think we can all agree that looking into a rescue, that may be able to help this dog, is a serious option. We do all agree that the dog needs to be rehomed to someone who has the experience and ability to do rehabbing. Since you live with your parents, in their home, you do need to respect their wishes. Not, necessarily to destroy the dog, but she does need a home where the owners can give her a chance at a life.

Perhaps it would be best to have a thread dedicated to what our beliefs are on troubled animals. When someone is dealing with a situation like this, listening to people argue among themselves is not helpful.


----------



## Yogiwick

I don't see any arguments, just differing opinions on the best way to handle the situation which may be beneficial to the OP.


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> I don't see any arguments, just differing opinions on the best way to handle the situation which may be beneficial to the OP.


Really, have you read the posts?! Seriously, when people are quoting others and getting angry, I call that arguing.:shock: Something beneficial to the OP should be directed to her.
Maybe you should spend some time reading the posts.

There is a thread already up that would be a far better place for this "discussion". It's called Dangerous dogs. Any dog that kills any animal is considered Dangerous, so don't get your shorts in a twist over a title. But please, take the arguments there are start your own thread.


----------



## Yogiwick

KsKatt said:


> Really, have you read the posts?! Seriously, when people are quoting others and getting angry, I call that arguing.:shock: Something beneficial to the OP should be directed to her.
> Maybe you should spend some time reading the posts.
> 
> There is a thread already up that would be a far better place for this "discussion". It's called Dangerous dogs. Any dog that kills any animal is considered Dangerous, so don't get your shorts in a twist over a title. But please, take the arguments there are start your own thread.


I didn't see anyone getting angry. Just disagreeing.

I've posted on "Dangerous dogs" from the get go and while I agree this dog is dangerous (to small animals/herself) this thread is only so relevant to that thread.

And comments like "shorts in a twist" are argument inducing. Who said I had an issue with the title?


----------



## churumbeque

Sharpie said:


> My apologies- I really did not intend to be demeaning at all. Tone vs the internet and all that. I really do agree that euthanasia is a valid consideration and I would not blame anyone for going down that route, just like with any potentially dangerous habit (bucking, kicking, rearing, etc in a horse would rank equal in my mind) But for MY OWN part, I would not euthanize this dog without attempting to retrain and rehome first, nor would I, personally, recommend anyone else do so. Neither would I condemn them for it either. To my mind, it's just a bit of a big jump for something that might not need so final a solution. Now, if the dog had other issues the OP had shared, I might be quicker to go there.


 I read your post and did not take it demeaning in any way internet or not. I actually thought it was well written and nice. I dont think you have any reason to apologize.


----------



## churumbeque

KsKatt said:


> I vote for searching for a rescue that has been around awhile, a rescue that has the best chance to find that home and/or rehab.


Why make it someone elses problem when all the Op has to do is not let the dog run willy nilly.


----------



## KsKatt

churumbeque said:


> Why make it someone elses problem when all the Op has to do is not let the dog run willy nilly.


The options that have been given are rehoming or euthanizing. Your suggestion was touched on, but she doesn't seem capable of doing that. Read.


----------



## SueC

Just a little comment - and I'm only on page 3 with my reading - I don't think it's necessary to keep a dog like that away from other animals for the rest of its life; I think it's necessary to re-train it. A handler works with a dog like that with standard dog training and then increases exposure to different sorts of animals under controlled conditions (leash at first, etc) with the handler present and teaching expected behaviour. That way you can teach just about any dog to do the expected thing when with the handler. When not working with the handler, the dog is restrained like all dogs should be. Just because a dog is displaying an undesirable behaviour doesn't mean it's necessarily like that forever.


----------



## KsKatt

KsKatt said:


> Really, have you read the posts?! Seriously, when people are quoting others and getting angry, I call that arguing.:shock: Something beneficial to the OP should be directed to her.
> Maybe you should spend some time reading the posts.
> 
> There is a thread already up that would be a far better place for this "discussion". It's called Dangerous dogs. Any dog that kills any animal is considered Dangerous, so don't get your shorts in a twist over a title. But please, take the arguments there are start your own thread.


Well, now I need to eat crow! I just went and actually read the Dangerous dogs thread (I would have sooner but had a dentist appt. The title was being facetious, about a good dog from what is often considered a dangerous breed, interesting that the dog is a GS. But, it is NOT the right thread to discuss a problem dog.


----------



## KsKatt

SueC said:


> Just a little comment - and I'm only on page 3 with my reading - I don't think it's necessary to keep a dog like that away from other animals for the rest of its life; I think it's necessary to re-train it. A handler works with a dog like that with standard dog training and then increases exposure to different sorts of animals under controlled conditions (leash at first, etc) with the handler present and teaching expected behaviour. That way you can teach just about any dog to do the expected thing when with the handler. When not working with the handler, the dog is restrained like all dogs should be. Just because a dog is displaying an undesirable behaviour doesn't mean it's necessarily like that forever.


The dog is two and a half, would have been easier at a younger age. That is why I believe the dog would be best off with a rescue, a good, reliable rescue. Then it could be assessed by knowledgeable people who would be in a much better position to determine if the dog can be rehabbed.
HarleyWood, if you can afford it you could take her a trainer (check all references) to evaluate the dog. Maybe a trainer could help you enough to keep your dog. I hope you have been considering all the advise that has been offered. You are in a horrible situation. I'm sure you love your dog, but please understand the danger that she is in and could pose to other animals. One complaint could also cost your parents their homeowners insurance. I know it's not fair, but almost every insurance group lists dangerous dogs as a reason to deny insurance, or add dearly to the price.
A dog that has been allowed to kill animals without any restrictions is danger to people in a very scary way. They do not have to have ever shown aggression to humans to have a running, squealing toddler set off it's prey drive. I'm not stating for a fact that your dog would do that, but I certainly would not be wiling to take that chance.
Your dog NEEDS a professional, either with you or in a rescue. And she needs to be contained until a professional says otherwise.


----------



## squirrelfood

> A dog that has been allowed to kill animals without any restrictions is danger to people in a very scary way. They do not have to have ever shown aggression to humans to have a running, squealing toddler set off it's prey drive. I'm not stating for a fact that your dog would do that, but I certainly would not be wiling to take that chance.


Yes. This. Exactly. It DOES happen just that way. Yes, I have seen it. You don't ever want to.


----------



## KsKatt

Please let me make one comment not directed to this situation.
There are not too many things I like better than a good heated debate! I love it when people feel so strongly about their views that they are willing to argue their points. I would have been thoroughly enjoying the debate and even joining in way more. 
Unfortunately this is a sad situation concerning a young woman and a dog she loves. She has a, potentially, heart breaking decision ahead of her. We may have our own opinions about the dog, but the owner could use some compassion. She may not have done what we would have, but she is a human being.


----------



## Yogiwick

KsKatt said:


> Well, now I need to eat crow! I just went and actually read the Dangerous dogs thread (I would have sooner but had a dentist appt. The title was being facetious, about a good dog from what is often considered a dangerous breed, interesting that the dog is a GS. But, it is NOT the right thread to discuss a problem dog.


Yes, just talking more about "bad breed" stereotypes and bad breeding ruining many amazing breeds. The OP of that thread posted some adorable pictures of her "vicious" dog. While "problem dogs" can tie into that loosely it is not about that. (Another example of how the discussion develops, as the thread started with a couple cute pictures)

I also believe people should start their own instead of posting on someone elses.

Either way, I hope the OP of THIS thread comes back! :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

KsKatt said:


> Please let me make one comment not directed to this situation.
> There are not too many things I like better than a good heated debate! I love it when people feel so strongly about their views that they are willing to argue their points. I would have been thoroughly enjoying the debate and even joining in way more.
> Unfortunately this is a sad situation concerning a young woman and a dog she loves. She has a, potentially, heart breaking decision ahead of her. We may have our own opinions about the dog, but the owner could use some compassion. She may not have done what we would have, but she is a human being.


Just wanted to say in response. I don't feel anyone has been uncompassionate or cruel to the OP or has put her down in any way shape or form.

There have been many suggestions made and several ideas come up again and again. Hopefully the OP can get something out of it.


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> Just wanted to say in response. I don't feel anyone has been uncompassionate or cruel to the OP or has put her down in any way shape or form.
> 
> There have been many suggestions made and several ideas come up again and again. Hopefully the OP can get something out of it.


Oh no, I didn't mean that anyone had, intentionally, been mean; it's just that when people get emotional about their beliefs it can be overwhelming to the person caught in the middle. Her dog is caught in the middle and she loves the dog, so... 
And yes, I think it could be considered putting her down when we say she has allowed this situation to happen and we don't think she can change. I am guilty of having done that myself in past posts. I hope HarleyWood can understand that we all care about her and her dog and wish we could help. I'm far from perfect and have had things happen that I should never have allowed, I should have been aware but I wasn't. What makes the difference is when we admit our mistakes and try to fix it as best we can.
HarleyWood, you aren't a dog trainer and you have a dog that is beyond your abilities. I would be in the same position, I would be lost to help a dog like yours. I would have to search for help. Being in over your head does not make you a bad person! You do need to search for someone or some group that can help, please.

BTW my brother has Dobermans and my breed of choice is Pitt Bulls. A friend has a Malinos and her sister raises Cane Corsos. I am very familiar with "dangerous" breeds, they do take a lot of care. With help from pros!


----------

